# GC8 WRX Install



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

*Updated with a list of the current plans. In no order.*

*Engine / mechanical plans.*
•	Parallel fuel rail mod *– Purchased – Complete *
•	Phenolic spacers.* – Purchased - Complete*
•	Paint manifold *– Purchased - Complete*
•	Fit fuel regulator *– Purchased – In progress*
•	Replace header tank *– Purchased - Complete*
•	Replace heater hoses *– Purchased - Complete*
•	Finish water spray setup *– Purchased*
•	Fit radiator diverter *– Purchased - Complete*
•	Fit larger intercooler *– Purchased maybe?*
•	Relace bolts with allen key head *– Purchased - Complete*
•	Fit fuel pump *– Purchased*
•	Make new battery mount
•	Decide on boost control
•	Decide on ECU
•	Tune.
•	New dump pipe.
•	Fit oil catch can
•	Fit late model Belt cover *– Purchased - Complete*
•	Fit anodised hose ends - Complete

*Body / interior / suspension plans.*
•	Paint fog light covers
•	Relace foot well lights
•	Detail
•	Repair rust in rear quarter
•	Find decent set of coil overs
•	Repaint wheels

*Audio Plans.*
•	Finish boot install *– In progress*
•	Change head unit to some sort of double din DVD type thing.
•	Replace amps with something of better quality.


Thought I may as well add this here, as its on a few other forums. 

May as well pimp my awesome work :lol::lol::lol:

So thought I might post a little car history why I was going. 
I've had it 7 years now, got it stock as a rock.










Then went on to paint the side skirts and get the windows tinted, and fitted clear front and side indicators, also painted the front vents black. Sometimes I think this was the best look the car ever had.










From there I added an STI front lip and changed the rims.










Then the wheels were changed again to the ones that are currently on the car.

Its also been fitted with Sti tail lights, JDM folding mirrors, Sti cluster, and other stuff that I have forgotten about.

Mechanically the car has had 7 different exhaust systems, and finally I settled on the Remus that is on the car now, and will stay forever. 
I run a power FC and am currently using the standard TD04 (this week)
Its also on its 3rd set of springs and now uses a set of lovells that are really too hard but sit at a decent height.

A couple of years ago parts of the car were resprayed due to stone chips. Its at the point now where it will most likely get a full respray in a year or two. 

The car has been a weekender for the past 4 years and up until 12 months ago it lived out side. 
Because of this I spent a fair bit of time detailing the car once it was inside.
As you can see it was fairly dirty.


Engine bay will need some work.


























Interior isnt too bad.

















And the spiders will have to find a new home.









In the end it got a good clean 










The audio was completely redone. Basically this is what has ended up in the car.










Because I have previously worked in the car audio industry some things were too cheap to pass up.
Now again I'm back to that whole takes ages thing because 3 months after starting this is where it sits now.


























I also run a mini DSP for sound processing duties. This once setup transformed the whole system. 









Yep thats right.....unfinished.
I'm also looking at head units at the moment so that will be replaced soon. Most likely with a double din something.

Mechanically I've decided it time to tidy everything under the bonnet. Currently the intake manifold is off for painting and I have a whole heap of silicone coolant and intake pipes to go in. I have a full set of stainless bolts and nuts to make it shine, and then everything else will get a tidy up. 

So currently its in this state.









So I'll keep things updated as I do them.

And just for good measure here is a couple of photos from just over a week ago. (still looks good for a 13 year old car if you ask me)


















Recently added a nice sticker.









I have a nice collection of engine bits ready to go in now. So I will start on some of that work then move onto some other areas that need attention.

Been "hard" at work, or maybe it was hardly working?

Anyway, have the manifold off now, so the fun can begin.










If your thinking that took a long time your right, I haven't touched the car for weeks, and to top it off I've been suffering gout for two weeks.

Now the fun can begin.

Managed to find a bargain intercooler and AVO blow off valve. Picking up tomorrow, so that will mean I can really start to get things back together. Manifold is stripped and ready to paint, but the weather here has been terrible. Also added a nice sticker.










Managed to get a bit of stuff done today. Finished stripping the manifold and gave it a paint.










Also found I damaged the crank angle sensor plug so I'll have to match it to one I will have at work.

Now for some of the goodies going in.

Turbosmart fuel reg. 









Grim speed spacers (3mm)









Beatrush cooling plate.









Also picked up a water-spray switch as I have been using a fog light switch.









So now once the paint drys I can start to put things back together.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Went to work on the belt cover this morning. 

Here you can see where it had to be trimmed on the left.










And needed to trim this boss of the back, where it bolts down.










Just need to make a small bracket to pick up the mounting point now, but it fits quite nicely.










Also made a bracket to mount the fuel reg, will get a pic of that once its all in.

So I got my nice shiny new tee piece. 










Put it in and no leaks. So moved on with putting things back together. 
Plumbed up the fuel reg.
Re-fitted the stock intercooler for now. And managed to get it out of the garage.


















Still got lots to do but it was nice to actually go for a short (about 2km) drive.

Will get back onto it soon and finish the engine bay before moving onto the rest of the stuff to do.

Couple of extra photos.

Back sleeping where it belongs.


















Took of the intake duct and blocked off the hole. Wasn't connected anyway.










Few extra photos because I like taking photos.

Momo knob that was fitted ages ago. Boot is from a BA GT.










Got some random ebay cap because it matched the colour theme










Bit better photo showing the hex bolts and the hose ends. Waiting on a few more hose ends.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally an audio related update. 

Went and got some new terminals today.










Now to get them on the car.

Got my battery terminals fitted.

Need to make a bracket and cover for the circuit breaker, and I'm waiting for an anodised battery clamp to arrive. Also need to hide the plug for my trickle charger.










Hoping to get a bit of work done this weekend, but have to knock over some work on a mates car first.

Will be swapping out the head unit have picked up a Clarion VZ400 nice and cheap so will be using that to see how it goes.

Well thats caught you all up so enjoy the rest as I get it done.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

This is my favourite Impreza of all times, and in my favourite colour as well! Great job!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice work so far, that was always my favorite gen Rex.....A friend of mine over here has parents that still live in the Barossa if you know what I'm talking about...


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

I like what you have done with this car so far, keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Trail fitted the Clarion today. Sticks up higher than I would have liked.


















Looks like I have 3 options here.

1. Leave it as is and close it when I want to use the heater controls.

2. Move the heater controls. Not sure how hard thats going to be. Have seen it done with the Sti electrical ones but not the cable operated one.

3. Get a gauge pod for the top of the dash and mount it there. That was my original idea however the gauge pods seem to be scarce and expensive as well.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

There's also a 4th option, install it where the center vents are now. It might stick higher than the top line of the dash, but it won't inhibit the controls in any way.


----------



## CLK63DK (Nov 20, 2010)

or the 5th option to go for a 2din unit...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i say mold into the cubby area at the top of the dash, that is too low of a location for a double din to be worth it 

b


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes double dins are a pain in the ass down that low. That was my original plan but after getting in a car that had one down there it's just too low and I did pick this one up nice and cheap. 

I think I'll just install it where it is now and get a gauge pod and move it to the top of the dash. That way it's in nice easy view and reach.

This is a pic of the gauge pods that are avialable. There not too expensive it's the shipping that kills it.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Got it fitted and powered up. Still have to sort out the ipod cable.










As you can see it just clears the heater controls.










I'll run it like this till I find somewhere that has the top pod for a reasonable price. Best I have found so far is $110 including shipping.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Completed my battery tidy up.










Also it seems one part of my diffuser kit has cleared customs and the other has not. GRRRRR


----------



## Creation (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good. Interested to see more happen! Are you keeping the same equipment or upgrading?


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Will be keeping what's there for now. I'm not 100% on the head unit though. It was cheap enough but I can see it becoming a pain with the way it covers the HVAC. Still thinking about what to do with that one. 

Will upgrade the amps at some stage but thats well down the track for now.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What's GC8 mean?

Are you related to Scooter?


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> What's GC8 mean?
> 
> Are you related to Scooter?


GC8 is the model of Impreza. 

Who's Scooter?


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Got the rear sub frame brace and diffuser fitted today. 

Pro tip for anyone attempting it, buy a set of ratchet spanners. I don't have a set and could have done it in half the time if I did. The bolt on the drivers side is blocked by the fuel filler. Was about 1/8 of a turn each go with the spanner. 

Also used stainless allen key bots instead of the stock ones. 










Will get some better shots once its had a wash next week.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> What's GC8 mean?


It's the chassis code for his particular model of WRX.

GC is the 1st generation, GD is the 2nd (02-07), GR is 3rd (08-present)


----------



## tango_down (May 31, 2012)

Great build. I had an odd question. How did you make the graphic that shows your stereo? The image in you original post shows a pic of the head unit, DSP, amps, and speakers. That is very cool and I am looking at making the same thing, but I dont know where to start.

Thanks


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

tango_down said:


> Great build. I had an odd question. How did you make the graphic that shows your stereo? The image in you original post shows a pic of the head unit, DSP, amps, and speakers. That is very cool and I am looking at making the same thing, but I dont know where to start.
> 
> Thanks


Just good old photoshop. All the images came from google or the manufacturers website.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a few small things done today.

Mounted my catch can. Still have to run the hoses, will get around to that. Its taken 6 months to get this much done










Also finally found the correct size hose end for my header tank.










The other small job I did was to stick in some LED lighting in the boot. One day I'll finish it.


























Also removed the rear speakers why I was there as they haven't been connected for years.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

My tow hook arrived $18 shipped off ebay.










Just went out and bolted it on, because I was worried its too big. Need to drill another hole so no big deal.


















And a shot with the gopro. Next time its out of the shed I'll get a bit better photo.









Blacked out the headlights, should have done it years ago.


































Also you may notice these photos are not of it in the garage.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Had the car out for a bit of a run today, so snapped some shots. I'm still not settled on the black wheels though.


































Thought seeing as I've been bed ridden for a couple of days with some dodgy virus, I though might put my gauges in my gauge pod.

Excuse the crappy pictuers I not feeling the best.


































Will make the hood so it still lifts up like the lid did because with the double din there is no other storage. 


And the opening ceremony


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Changed the cluster over to white led's. Took a fair bit to remove the green but I got it done. It will need a diffuser layer in there to even the light out but its not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome car, please don't use those black wheels!


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I miss my GC8 RS. I did a complete STi version 5 engine and tranny swap. I miss that car every day.


----------

